# The Phantom Destroyer



## Smokey (Feb 8, 2007)

The Phantom Destroyer (WWII USS Stewart in Japanese Service)

A US destroyer used by the Imperial Japanese Navy


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 27, 2007)

Fascinating story that one...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2007)

interesting


----------

